# Ticket Cancellations



## dan72 (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, the EB trip I was hoping to take this September won't be happening. Needless to say, I am quite disappointed. I made reservations back in January so I could get in the lowest bucket, but I have not picked up or printed the tickets.

I'll probably be going out and canceling the trip in the next few days online. Will they also deduct the points they gave me for the purchase? I can understand if they do to prevent abuse, but was just curious how they handle it. Thanks!

Dan


----------



## yarrow (Apr 7, 2008)

if chase gave you points they will deduct them when they credit the amount back to your chase account. amtrak wouldn't have given you points until after you travelled. too bad about your trip


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 7, 2008)

If you paid by a point/mile earning credit card, it is treated just like any other return. Your points/miles earned from the purchase will be deducted from your account. (If you spend $30 at Sears or Macy's, and then return the item, the credit card company will deduct the 30 points/miles they issued you for the purchase.)

Amtrak does not give you AGR points for traveling *until after traveling*!

Sorry you missed out on the trip - it's happened to me a few times.


----------



## dan72 (Apr 7, 2008)

Yarrow, Traveler

Thanks for your responses. And yes, my question was geared towards what Chase would do with the points. Oh well, another time will present itself to head out on the EB. I just may have to do that point purchase option to hustle it along. 

Dan


----------



## sechs (Apr 8, 2008)

I've found Chase to be a little slow on the draw on deducting the bonus Amtrak-purchase points after a cancellation. You'll have to keep your eye on it.


----------

